# Yahoo- Fecal transplant no laughing matter (Daily Herald)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Patients who've had recurring bouts of painful C. diff infection are desperate enough to try anything - including a fecal transplant. Yes, a fecal transplant is just what it sounds like - a transplant of stool from a healthy person to someone with C. diff.View the full article


----------

